# Toronto Photo Site



## tober1_isme (Nov 14, 2006)

I've recently put up a daily (almost) Toronto photography site. I'd like it if you'd take a look and let me know what you think.

Cheers,

Jason

http://www.tober1.com


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, you have some really awesome and creative shots there.  Good job.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree.
I really like your style 
You capture the motions very well.


----------



## toastydeath (Nov 14, 2006)

I give your web design 8/10.

Which is to say, excellent when compared to most other websites.

Pros:
Clean layout. Color selection is noninvasive.  Easy to browse.  Image index makes sense and doesn't have bizarre scrollbars or back/next getting in the way.

Cons:
Pale green color causes problems with the lightened images in the "archive" section, hard on eyes.  Text needs to be a little larger on the menu, and definitely on the title if it's going to be the same/similar color as the background.  Vast, empty spaces on either side makes the webpage seem unintentionally sparse (versus minimalism/intentional sparsity).  Centered layout adds comprehension difficulty, as it's not how most languages are written (left to right language speakers expect things to begin on the far-left side of the space).


----------

